

Ask HN: Really simple display ad network software? - jasonlbaptiste

Hey everyone, a friend of mine in Miami is looking to do an ad network with an international focus.  He basically wants something like fusion ads (display ads, simple tracking, no payment integration needed either). Is there anything out there similar to openx?
======
ArabGeek
<http://ikoo.com> check out kalemat

------
JarekS
Http://Adtaily.com kind of thing?

------
DJN
Trafficspaces

------
trin_
something like buysellsads?

